# Something simple and easy



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Like I always said, "By sharing my Bread, I will build a community". Bread the staff of life and how I loved it.
	3 cups flour, all purpose; bread flour would be better.
	1 pack of dry yeast.
	1 cup warm milk, best or water.
	1 tbsp garlic powder.
	1 tbsp salt.
	1/8 cup olive oil.
Mix all ingredients in a bowl or mixer or food processor, knead or beat for a minute till dough has develop a shiny and smooth coating. Let rise for about an hour till double in size, the bread would develop a better flavor if is allow to rise in the refrigerator overnight, also in the oven overnight it will get a sourdough taste. Form into rolls and allow rising for another hour or so till double. Baked in a hot oven 400, and if you have a baking stone it will be better or try your hot BBQ with baking stones also.
Enjoy.







ps.don`t forget the garlic and olive oil dressing


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting ... They look grand!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Those look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was feeling hungry, now I must go eat.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Like I always said, “By sharing my Bread, I will build a community”. 

Nope--some of us think by sharing your bread you are setting your family up for attack!!!:ignore:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

how long do they bake for?
is the garlic and olive oil dressing for dipping or brushing over the top?
this looks so easy.


----------

